# SAGINAW RIVER: "THE LAST HURRAH" Outing 3/14



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

If the ice conditions are still good this Friday, I WILL be on the ice north of the Z-bridge in the usual spot, channel 8. The ice should still be good as the warm temps are supposed to hit late Friday. I know alot of you river rats can make it, lets make another outing out of it before the season closes.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Here we go again Count me in Will be there on fri afternoon Lets get them eyes


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Come on steely-head, cant you get enough of this. . Yeah I guess you can count me in. I will hit the river tomorrow, the bay thursday and the river the last two days.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Well I guess!!!!!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i'll be there ch.8


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You guys gonna be there in the morning? Going to try to talk a couple of buddies into a trip.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'll be there from noon til just past dark, but i'm sure some others will be getting there earlier


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

I will be down there around 2 or so and fish till dark, but if we do good on the bay on thursday I will probably go back to the bay, but we will see.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i should be there from 6 am to ?


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Was able to talk the boss into giving me Thursday and Friday OFF WORK YEEEEAAA!!!! I should be there bright and early. Art you still having trouble getting up in the morning? He..He......Patch


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Nope, cant do it! The late bite for me!


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

I should be there if the ice holds out! I hooked

Gus


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Attendance list as of now:

Slammer00 
Patcheroo (morning)
Steely-Head
Riverboy 
Trophy Tracker (morning)
Gus 
Rat City Hooker
Walleye Mike (morning?)


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

"Z" bridge Wed. from 2pm till dark report: Ice was 8" where I was, did not see many fish caught,{ seen 8 caught}, water temp 32-33F, I got one 8lb-13oz. just before dark. I'll be up there some time Fri. don't know what time. cya.


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

I've been there 4 times and haven't caught squat!! I should be there sometime after 2pm. 

Is everyone going down by the powerlines or the same spot the first outing was?? I guess I should bring my radio.

Fish On!!


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Powerlines for me, downstream from the parking. I have gotten 5 fish in that general area over 4 trips. Granted, two were dinks, but that's still action.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I'm out for tomorrow. Todays snow plowing whacked me out. Not as young as I used to be. Hope you all limit out and make me feel bad.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i'm not going to make it tommorrow i've come down with the flu.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Well, I called the last outing a "mini outing" in the original thread and 25 guys showed up. I call this an "outing" and we will be lucky to have 7 or 8!   Oh well, I'll see everyone out there!


----------

